# Massey ferguson 202 workbull



## dmaddock (Mar 17, 2014)

Good day all

I have the opportunity to purchase massey 202 from a local dealer, he says the three point hitch does not work currently, but yet the loader works fine, was wondering if anyone would have any ideas to the problem?









Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome TF.
To be honest I know very little to zero about MF's,but there gentlemen here that do soooo hang on.


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

check the hydrolic fluid and make sure that the PTO works that's all I can tell you how much are you buying it for


----------



## dmaddock (Mar 17, 2014)

Dealer asking 3500 I thinking of countering at 3000, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

its got 40 horse and power steering I think its worth the money


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Might be seals, or perhaps someone trashed the three point hitch with abuse. I'm not familiar with Massey Ferguson, but perhaps the three point hitch isn't engaged!?!Have you talked to the dealer about what the problem might be? 
There are a few things that could cause your problem. The PTO clutch not turning the hydraulic pump, the pump , the pump controls or maybe something as simple as the draft control is pushed down. To lift, both the draft and lift controls have to be at the top of their travel. If you have remote hydraulic options which it could have seeing as it has the FEL, could be the left control valve is switched to the remote, instead of the three point. There is a lever on top to the transmission, just below the right hand lip of the seat. Have you tried turning that to see what happens? I have a couple of 8N's and it has two levers, one for the three point, and one for the draft control. This 202 looks like it might the same set up. My three point won't do anything with the clutch in... another thing to think of. To me, $3000.00 sounds like plenty if it isn't all working. Does look like it has good tires on it!


----------

